# Natural Flea Spray



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

What do you guys think of this product as an alternative to toxic flea topicals...

100% Natural Quantum Herbal Spray with Fleabane | Topical Products | Natural Flea & Tick | Earth Animal


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks like a great product! I'd go for it. Much better to use organic/herbal sprays than the traditional, and often toxic, commercial flea treatment.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> Looks like a great product! I'd go for it. Much better to use organic/herbal sprays than the traditional, and often toxic, commercial flea treatment.


Why is there this bias that anything labeled "natural" cannot possibly be bad or toxic? 

This is not to say that there may not be an effective product out there that is potentially less harmful to the animal than the "commercial" versions. But so far no one seems to have found it.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Why is there this bias that anything labeled "natural" cannot possibly be bad or toxic?
> 
> This is not to say that there may not be an effective product out there that is potentially less harmful to the animal than the "commercial" versions. But so far no one seems to have found it.


you make a good point. "natural" is but a label. are there any specific brands of alternate flea/tick control that you'd recommend?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SubMariner said:


> Why is there this bias that anything labeled "natural" cannot possibly be bad or toxic?
> 
> This is not to say that there may not be an effective product out there that is potentially less harmful to the animal than the "commercial" versions. But so far no one seems to have found it.


I know that when it says "natural" on a bottle, it doesn't always mean that it's non toxic. But, looking at the ingredients on it, I'm not sure which ones are good and which ones are bad...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> I know that when it says "natural" on a bottle, it doesn't always mean that it's non toxic. But, looking at the ingredients on it, I'm not sure which ones are good and which ones are bad...


i do a little research on the ingredients and get with you.:smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

i did some research of the ingredients, and most of them sound very safe, except wormwood. here is what i found about that;

The chemical in wormwood (Artemisia absinthium) that causes neurotoxicity is thujone. Like many other toxic substances it may not cause problems in very small doses. There are safer and better anti-worming agents that can be used on dogs (and people).


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> Like many other toxic substances it may not cause problems in very small doses. There are safer and better anti-worming agents that can be used on dogs (and people).


I may have trouble using "small doses" on my 115 lb. pooch! :wink:

But thanks for the info...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> you make a good point. "natural" is but a label. are there any specific brands of alternate flea/tick control that you'd recommend?


We have ticks & fleas year round down here in FL, so we have no alternative but to use something full time. What's interesting is I recently asked our breeder about this since she's an actively working vet tech. She said they STILL have people coming in with infested animals at this time of the year, so she recommended that we still treat our dog, despite the colder weather.

So unfortunately, until someone comes up with something different, we have to use a commercial product (K9 Advantix) for fleas, ticks & mosquitoes.


----------

